# transponder



## promo1223 (Jun 2, 2004)

I only got odd transponder. Does someone please tell me why

thankz


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Lots of possible reasons. We need to know everything(!) you can tell us about your hardware setup. LNBFs, switches, receiver, cable type, everything you know.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

same here i have a fortec ultra, dish pro 500 lnbf, no switch, 11250 lnb power on, diseqc switch off, 22 khz off, it scans all the transponders in...but quality is 0 on the horizontal transponders


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Based on my understanding of this problem, "even or odd transponders" only can be caused by any of the following:

1) Using a DishPro LNB with non-DishPro capable receivers. Remember that only "3 digit model" Dish Network receivers are DishPro capable; all others need DishPro adapters.

2) Using legacy LNBs and having an overly long cable run between the dish and the receivers (or having a cable of sub-standard quality, e.g. RG-59).

3) Using legacy switches with an incorrect wiring configuration, such that the receiver or switch is not able to get both the even and odd transponders (which are carried on separate wires from the LNB).


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

A bad lnb is also possible.

BTW, the only Dish satellites that use H/V polarity are 105 and 121. If you are using a DishPro Dish 500 LNB you would be getting circular polarities.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

With regards to the polarities, some people using FTA receivers or other custom equipment with legacy LNBs have "horizontal" and "vertical" polarities mapped to the two different voltage ranges for the even and odd transponders, i.e. 13V and 18V.

This is why, for example, folks sometimes can't get FTA receivers to switch between transponders on DishPro setups, since on DishPro, all transponders are running at the full 18V, so switching to 13V doesn't provide the other half of the transponders. Anyhow, let's avoid straying into areas of questionnable legality.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

there were some noticable problems going on with dish network this morning. You're not the only one who was seeing things. They seem to be coming back, but transponder switching is still slow


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Since the OP hasn't replied in ten days we can only assume he forgot he posted the question or has fixed his problem.


----------



## promo1223 (Jun 2, 2004)

sorry guys

I tried to do most of the possibilities things I could think of but it doesn't seem to work.

I forgot to let you guys know what i have

Reciever---301.13 dp pro w/ twin lnb pro

The cable was installed by professionals

Any more hints would appreciate

Thanks


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Okay, it's a Dish equipment problem. You may want to ask in the Dish Network specific forum.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=11


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Seems obvious, but have you done a "Check Switch" lately?


----------



## promo1223 (Jun 2, 2004)

Thank you all

I found out that my reciever DC output was 19.80 volt instead of 13 or 18

Any new help would be great.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

You're using all DishPro equipment, right? DishPro always operates at the higher voltage (i.e. around 18 volts), so a reading of 19 or 20 volts wouldn't really be out of the ordinary.

What does the 301 say when you run a "Check Switch"?


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

This happened to me a couple of times a week or two ago. Coudn't watch Fox news in the morning but it was there in the afternoon. Sounds like a Left Wing Conspiracy to me.


----------



## gambler955 (Jul 17, 2004)

Okay, I just bought a Fortec Lifetime Ultra and have a direct Tv dish with DTV LNB and I hope to use it. I am having promblems downloading the software right now, but when I do, I'll be a happy camper, RIGHT?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

... Or the thread will get locked. Either way.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

gambler955 said:


> Okay, I just bought a Fortec Lifetime Ultra and have a direct Tv dish with DTV LNB and I hope to use it. I am having promblems downloading the software right now, but when I do, I'll be a happy camper, RIGHT?


WRONG! We do not condone the theft of satellite service.
Didn't read the rules, huh?

No Hack Talk!


----------

